# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  Allegro Application Studio, robot software, Wonik Robotics, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Wonik Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Allegro Application Studio: Virtual ROMEO Mobile Platform 

 Published on Mar 26, 2013




> Control of a virtual ROMEO robot using jog controller.
> Integrated Control and Simulation Platform for Manipulation and Navigation
> 
> Allegro Application Studio (AAS), is a robotics software for developing and testing control algorithms for a variety of commercial robots. AAS for the Allegro Hand includes a customized kinematics/dynamics simulator based on RoboticsLab. Algorithms developed can be applied to the virtual hand as well as directly to the real hand without any changes to the code.

----------


## Airicist

Allegro Application Studio: ROMEO Mobile Platform - Line Tracing 

 Published on Mar 26, 2013




> Line tracing control of an actual ROMEO robot.
> Integrated Control and Simulation Platform for Manipulation and Navigation
> 
> Allegro Application Studio (AAS), is a robotics software for developing and testing control algorithms for a variety of commercial robots. AAS for the Allegro Hand includes a customized kinematics/dynamics simulator based on RoboticsLab. Algorithms developed can be applied to the virtual hand as well as directly to the real hand without any changes to the code.

----------

